# A ver que



## JaRuleKing

Hola,

tengo una pregunta respecto a "a ver".

Qué tiempo puede seguir después de "a ver"? Por ejemplo, se puede decir:

A ver que me dirá? o tengo que decir: 
a ver que me va a decir?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda de antemano!

Saludos,
A.A.


----------



## jordi picarol

tienes unas cuantas posibilidades además de las que pones.
-A ver que me dice
-A ver que me quiere decir
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## baufred

@ JaRuleKing:

como ves en tu ejemplo:
A ver que me dirá?  - futuro 
a ver que me va a decir? - futuro (simple) con "ir a + verbo"

de Jordi:
A ver que me dice - presente (de indicativo)
A ver que me quiere decir - presente (de indicativo) con otro verbo como expresión en espera

... y además hay otra forma posible como:
A ver que me diría (como uno supone)

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## JaRuleKing

Vale.

Entonces, si lo he entenido bien todas las formas que están arriba son correctas, verdad??


----------



## jordi picarol

A JaRuleKing,sí,son correctas.
----
A baufred. A ver que me diría si...
Siempre con "si" u otro condicional.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## JaRuleKing

Ok, entonces muchas gracias a todos!!!

Saludos


----------

